# Record Power SS16V 400mm Scroll Saw 230V



## journeyman (9 Sep 2013)

Does anyone own the Record Power SS16V 400mm Scroll Saw. If so, would you recommend it and does it take plain end blades. My friend wants an entry level saw but money is tight.
Mick


----------



## scrimper (9 Sep 2013)

Personally I would not buy one! 
Don't be deceived by the Record Power label, Record used to be a quality brand made in the UK, that is until the American tool company bought them and promptly closed down UK production (inc a brand new foundry that they had just opened) Record used to market a better scroll saw but it was made by R.B.I. The saw you mention is just a cheap saw under a Record Power badge!

Record used to be a top quality British company making top quality machines and tools, sadly that is no longer the case.

Others may well have a different opinion.

(Sorry to be so negative!)


----------



## martinka (9 Sep 2013)

I have the Jet JSS-16 which is the same Chinese saw with a different badge. It needs bolting down to a solid bench, otherwise it'll try to walk off above 1200spm. I can stand a coin on edge on mine while it's running and it doesn't move. With some playing about it can also be made to change blades quite quickly. If he wants entry level and accepts that it will have limitations, it's better than some of the other saws out there. I bought mine before I heard of Hegner and the like and I began cutting portraits without worrying about whether there were better saws around, and I really enjoyed using it. One thing I would advise, look for a second hand one (under a few different names) as they generally go for half price or less, but make sure it has what's become known on this forum as the Axminster blade clamps. The Record and the Jet have those clamps.
Having said all that, I refuse to take the blame if he buys it and declares it to be rubbish. :mrgreen:


----------



## journeyman (9 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. Wish he could afford a Hegner (wish I could ). I think we will look at a few second hand ones as you suggeted and hope we drop on a bargain. I was looking at the Jet earlier, sounds ok so that's on the list. I have a Sip and I'm not enthralled with it, so I'm saving my pennies up for something better.


----------



## Jwrhold (8 Feb 2014)

Well, I have just had my first efforts at scroll sawing, and in a week I have owned two Record Ssv16, and have taken them both back to the retailer. Each one after about 5 hours use packed up. In both cases, I was cutting 1/2" MDF and it just stopped. The motor was running, but the blade mechanism had failed. I fonud a bush in the bottom of the unit, and clearly the unit has shaken itself to bits or just sheared off. Probably fixable, but not wanting to void my warranty I took the first one back for a replacement, and the second one back for a refund. 

My opinion based on this experience would be to avoid Record scroll saws. 

Also, on the second one I bought, the blower didn't work, so I fixed that, and also the hold down foot was useless. Tended to jam the wood on tightening. 

Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Chippygeoff (8 Feb 2014)

So sad to read, the enthusiasm is there along with the desire to produce something nice. I get so annoyed when people like record have the audacity to call a heap of rubbish a scroll saw knowing full well that it is not going to last five minutes. I know Hegner make the best scroll saws but at one hell of a price and I would dearly love to see some company produce a scroll saw using decent materials at a reasonable price and if this did happen they would be on a winner.


----------



## martinka (8 Feb 2014)

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience, it must be heartbreaking for it to happen like that when you are starting out.


----------



## powertools (8 Feb 2014)

Jwrhold":1v4fbqar said:


> Well, I have just had my first efforts at scroll sawing, and in a week I have owned two Record Ssv16, and have taken them both back to the retailer. Each one after about 5 hours use packed up. In both cases, I was cutting 1/2" MDF and it just stopped. The motor was running, but the blade mechanism had failed. I fonud a bush in the bottom of the unit, and clearly the unit has shaken itself to bits or just sheared off. Probably fixable, but not wanting to void my warranty I took the first one back for a replacement, and the second one back for a refund.
> 
> My opinion based on this experience would be to avoid Record scroll saws.
> 
> ...



If this was a normal experience for the cheap Record saws they would have stopped selling them long ago they would lose money on every sale.
An entry level saw is just that, it has limitations and may well not be perfect but if it didn't have limitations and was perfect there would be no difference between entry level and top of the range.
The op has an SIP saw that he seems none to pleased with, if his friend has the same expectations and low budget he to may end up disappointed with his purchase but if he wants to try scrolling and is prepared to accept that as he improves and wants to try more complex projects he may well have to trade up his saw.
There are a lot of people who have a lot of pleasure using a cheap saw most of whom have long since given up responding to this type of question.


----------



## Alexam (8 Feb 2014)

I was given one of these saws a few weeks ago and my son and I have used it and found it quite reasonable. It is not bolted down and although a little noisy, seems to do the job. We have no prior knowledge of scrollsaws, have broken a couple of blades and await delivery of the Dutchman blades ordered a week ago, which others have reported to be the best.

As a basic machine and something to start off with, it seems fine, but you usually get what you pay for. By the same arrangement I also had an old DeWalt 3401 bandsaw and having tuned it up, that also seems to be a very good machine for a beginner.

Alex


----------

